# disney transportation for "everybody?"......



## gloria (Apr 30, 2010)

hey tuggers -- 

i THOUGHT it was the case, that one had to be staying at an "official disney resort" in order to use the disney transportation system between parks -- is that right or can "anybody" use the buses from one park to the next?.....

thanks for clarifying this for me....


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 30, 2010)

Anybody can use the on-property transportation (busses, monorail).

Kurt


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 30, 2010)

PigsDad said:


> Anybody can use the on-property transportation (busses, monorail).



The catch is that you have to get to a place where you can pick-up such transportation, which typically means, driving onto WDW property and parking (or staying at one of their hotels). And well, heck, if I have a car, I ain't gonn'a wait around for no bus.


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 30, 2010)

Talent312 said:


> The catch is that you have to get to a place where you can pick-up such transportation, which typically means, driving onto WDW property and parking (or staying at one of their hotels). And well, heck, if I have a car, I ain't gonn'a wait around for no bus.


We've used it in the pass to park hop, to avoid the hassle of getting back and forth to our car way out in the lot.  I've also used it when we had a character meal at a non-park restaurant to get back and forth from the park.

And technically, everyone who goes to Magic Kingdom uses it, as the parking lot for that park is not actually at the park (you can either take the boat or the monorail).

I suppose I shouldn't mention those free places you can park and catch the Disney bus, bypassing the parking fees.  Some "Goofy" Disney fanatics get all up in arms when anyone mentions that!

Kurt


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 30, 2010)

PigsDad said:


> We've used it in the pass to park hop, to avoid the hassle of getting back and forth to our car way out in the lot.  I've also used it when we had a character meal at a non-park restaurant to get back and forth from the park.



Y'okay, and the monorail is sort'a fun, but I get "ants in my pants" waiting on transport.
I gripe about parking fees as much as the next fellow, but I don't get why folks who spend gobs of money getting there, staying there and eating there, will do whatever it takes to avoid buying a $14-15 parking pass. To me, that's the tail wagging the dog.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 30, 2010)

Talent312 said:


> Y'okay, and the monorail is sort'a fun, but I get "ants in my pants" waiting on transport.
> I gripe about parking fees as much as the next fellow, but I don't get why folks who spend gobs of money getting there, staying there and eating there, will do whatever it takes to avoid buying a $14-15 parking pass. To me, that's the tail wagging the dog.



I agree. If you have a car, no sense not driving everywhere. We always rent a car in Orlando. If we have to go from one park to another we take the car, no buses. The exception is the monorail between MK and Epcot. Though we have annual passes, to there is no charge for parking for us.


----------



## chriskre (Apr 30, 2010)

PigsDad said:


> I suppose I shouldn't mention those free places you can park and catch the Disney bus, bypassing the parking fees.  Some "Goofy" Disney fanatics get all up in arms when anyone mentions that!
> 
> Kurt



LOL, you're not kidding.

I made that mistake once on the forums.  Never again.    I got a public lashing from the straight arrows.  I had to tell people to PM me for more info.


----------



## mecllap (Apr 30, 2010)

Gloria -- I'm pretty sure the busses just go between resorts/hotels and one park -- they don't go "park to park" (the exception is the monorail between MK [at the TTC] and Epcot -- or am I totally having a senior moment?)  So it would be a two or three step process to avoid the parking fees, which I don't think is what you're asking?  You can ride on any bus once you're on property, if you want to hop from MK to the Poly, and then from the Poly to DHS, etc. you can do that (you can also get to a couple of resorts from DTD, and then to a park -- which is probably what some of the PP's are referring to(or other non-fee on-property parking lots) ).  Generally if you have a ressie for a meal at a resort, you get a 3-hour parking pass -- which some people then use to go on a bus/boat/monorail to a park, but that's not the way Disney wants you to use their system, of course.

(sorry if I violate any TUG rules here and get blanked out -- this can be verboten info on some forums).


----------



## Carl D (May 1, 2010)

PigsDad said:


> We've used it in the pass to park hop, to avoid the hassle of getting back and forth to our car way out in the lot.  I've also used it when we had a character meal at a non-park restaurant to get back and forth from the park.
> 
> And technically, everyone who goes to Magic Kingdom uses it, as the parking lot for that park is not actually at the park (you can either take the boat or the monorail).
> 
> ...





chriskre said:


> LOL, you're not kidding.
> 
> I made that mistake once on the forums.  Never again.    I got a public lashing from the straight arrows.  I had to tell people to PM me for more info.


Only because some of us "Goofy" people don't like people stealing the coveted parking spaces.
Of course you two wouldn't do such a trashy thing just to save a few bucks.


----------



## littlestar (May 1, 2010)

Talent312 said:


> Y'okay, and the monorail is sort'a fun, but I get "ants in my pants" waiting on transport.
> I gripe about parking fees as much as the next fellow, but I don't get why folks who spend gobs of money getting there, staying there and eating there, will do whatever it takes to avoid buying a $14-15 parking pass. To me, that's the tail wagging the dog.



I agree.  The tail wagging the dog.   

The Disney parks do offer transportation from park to park for park hopping - nice if you have a large family that drove in via van and the teenagers want to hop to another park and you don't (say you're in the Magic Kingdom with younger kids).


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 1, 2010)

Carl D said:


> Only because some of us "Goofy" people don't like people stealing the coveted parking spaces.
> Of course you two wouldn't do such a trashy thing just to save a few bucks.


Trashy?  And it's not just a few bucks.  They have increased the fees many times in the last ten years.  

We have annual passes and avoid the ridiculous parking fees, which both Universal and Disney charge.  We are Disney nuts and know the value of the annual pass, but most people don't go four to five weeks per year.

I think Disney has a lot of nerve charging for parking in the first place.  People would spend more in the restaurants, parks and in their stores, if Disney didn't nickel and dime them to death with parking fees.  It should be included in park admission, and why not?  

We visit the parks at least 20 days per year on our passes, probably more, and the one thing we consider in the value of the annual pass is the savings on parking.  20 X $13.00 is not a "few bucks." 

Disney is something most people, low-to-middle-income is most people, save up for, and when they arrive and see the parking fees as an unplanned, added cost, many of them start bringing sandwiches into the parks.  This was my recommendation to a young family in our neighborhood with four kids, who saved for five years for this driving trip, because they can't afford to fly.  Knowing this was probably their only Disney trip, as long as they had to save, Rick handed them his annual pass for free parking.  Disney never checks ID, so it will save them 10 days X $13.  I guess that makes us "trashy" too.  This couple agonized over whether to pay the extra to get park hoppers and visit the water parks.  

I also got them two weeks at a resort near Disney through RCI's Extra Vacations, because the Howard Johnson's was around $85.00 nt with taxes.  I saved them hundreds of $$$.

Knowledge is Power.  And most people don't have the same knowledge about traveling cheaply that I do, but I do what I can and share with anyone who will listen.

Parking is now $14!  OMG!


----------



## PigsDad (May 1, 2010)

Talent312 said:


> Y'okay, and the monorail is sort'a fun, but I get "ants in my pants" waiting on transport.
> I gripe about parking fees as much as the next fellow, but I don't get why folks who spend gobs of money getting there, staying there and eating there, will do whatever it takes to avoid buying a $14-15 parking pass. To me, that's the tail wagging the dog.



I don't use the park-to-park/resort transportation to avoid parking fees -- once you pay a parking fee, it is good for any parking lot in WDW for that day.  A specific example was when we "hopped" from Magic Kingdom to Epcot for a dinner -- that is monorail all the way.  Much more convenient than driving, IMO.



Carl D said:


> Only because some of us "Goofy" people don't like people stealing the coveted parking spaces.
> Of course *you two *wouldn't do such a trashy thing just to save a few bucks.


Please re-read my original post before making person accusations against me, ok buddy?   Not _once _did I state that I ever bypassed paying for parking!

Kurt


----------



## Carl D (May 1, 2010)

PigsDad said:


> I
> Please re-read my original post before making person accusations against me, ok buddy?   Not _once _did I state that I ever bypassed paying for parking!


Buddy? I wasn't aware we were friends, but I'll go with that if you say so...

I don't recall saying you bypassed paying for parking, but if you can show me where I did I will certainly apologize, especially since we are now friends.

Your friend,
Carl


----------



## Carl D (May 1, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Trashy?  And it's not just a few bucks.  They have increased the fees many times in the last ten years.
> 
> We have annual passes and avoid the ridiculous parking fees, which both Universal and Disney charge.  We are Disney nuts and know the value of the annual pass, but most people don't go four to five weeks per year.
> 
> ...


Yes, in my opinion anytime you try to beat the system to save a few bucks, it's a low thing to do.
A few bucks... Yup, in relation to the cost of an entire Disney vacation, that's about what it is.

If anyone doesn't want to pay the parking fee, than they should arrange for an alternate method of transportation. 
Dodging the fee by claiming "DVC day use privileges" (when not staying at DVC), then parking at the resorts is not the right thing to do. Clearly you can see that, but that's exactly what another poster was advocating.

Bringing sandwiches into the parks does not bother me in the slightest, because it does not affect me or my family.
On the other hand, parking where they shouldn't does affect me because many times it's hard to find a parking space.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 1, 2010)

*talk about nickle and diming*

At our local Six Flags America (outside of DC) they make the annual pass reasonable ($58 with tax) but then nickle and dime.  Last year parking was $15 and they blocked off 1/3 of the parking to make it "premium parking" which cost an extra $10.  There is not a lot of good public transportation options (one metro bus I believe).  Even handicap parking is the first 5 rows of the non premium parking.  They do have a shuttle that can take you from the far parking lots.


----------



## chriskre (May 1, 2010)

Carl D said:


> Only because some of us "Goofy" people don't like people stealing the coveted parking spaces.
> Of course you two wouldn't do such a trashy thing just to save a few bucks.




Goofy, I don't have to.  I have handicapped parking which entitles me to free parking in Disney including valet but that doesn't mean I agree with $14 parking.  Now if it was covered in a parking garage then maybe, but to sit in the hot sun in the middle of the swamp, NO.  :annoyed:  When I spend $90 for lunch at Sanaa, I'm getting on those buses if I feel like it.


----------



## Talent312 (May 1, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Parking is now $14!  OMG!



We have dining reservations for Crystal Palace, Chefs of France and Tusker House...
Its accepted that the cost of WDW dining far exceeds the value of the meal, but for the setting.
Frankly, I wouldn't expect parking at WDW to be any different.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 1, 2010)

Talent312 said:


> We have dining reservations for Crystal Palace, Chefs of France and Tusker House...
> Its accepted that the cost of WDW dining far exceeds the value of the meal, but for the setting.
> Frankly, I wouldn't expect parking at WDW to be any different.



I have eaten at Crystal Palace twice.  I won't do it again.  I don't consider the food worth the money paid.  Golden Corral doesn't charge parking, and they have more choices.  

Alright, before anyone jumps on my criticism of Disney food, know that I am a Disney freak, and if it weren't for me going on and on about Disneyworld, at least ten of our friends wouldn't have gone to Disney for their vacations over the last four years.

I just won't go to Crystal Palace again, specifically, but there are nice restaurants at Disney that we love and feel the value is_ almost _worthy of the price.  :rofl: My favorite lunch is Biergarten, and I am not even German, though Rick is....  So I am not criticizing all Disney food.


----------



## Talent312 (May 1, 2010)

_[duplicate]_


----------



## Talent312 (May 1, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I have eaten at Crystal Palace twice.  I won't do it again.  I don't consider the food worth the money paid.  Golden Corral doesn't charge parking, and they have more choices.



Oh, I agree. I also prefer the Biergarten, but I bow to the wishes of others.
My point was that, being "ripped off" in some aspect is a part of the Disney experience. 
You pay for the ambience. Also, its a long walk to Disney from the GC's parking lot.


----------



## zcrider (May 1, 2010)

*Disney parking fees*

Am I wrong?  I figured one of the main reasons for the Disney parking fee (being two fold) was to get more people to stay at WDW resorts instead of off property.  It is a "perk" to avoid that fee and hassle??  Then of course they also collect a lot of extra parking fees from those who do choose to stay off property.  It is your "penalty" fee for doing so.  
  From a vacationers stand point it sucks, but from a business stand point it is great.  
  Also the 'secret' I heard for avoiding the Disney parking fee had nothing to do with parking at the resorts.........I think they issue parking passes and you have to put that in your windsheild anyway, so it wouldn't work.  Don't know for certain b/c I have always stayed on property, but that is how I understood it.  And the little trick I learned wouldn't interfer with anyone staying at the WDW resorts.   But personally I would never do it.  It takes too much time and at Disney time is money!!  Who wants to pay mega bucks for your day at the parks just to spend too much time to get free parking????  That is for sure the tail wagging the dog as someone else already said!!!  Not to mention it taking away from the enjoyment factor a ton as well as too much of your park time.


----------



## jamstew (May 1, 2010)

The only trick I know besides parking at a resort is parking at Downtown Disney, which is also a "no-no" in my book.


----------



## Talent312 (May 1, 2010)

Parking at DT Disney is no answer. My DW would spend more there than the $14 parking pass. 
IMHO, saving the time that it would take to get from a "free lot" to a park is worth paying the fee,
but not much more... and hopefully they know that.


----------



## Carl D (May 2, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I have eaten at Crystal Palace twice.  I won't do it again.  I don't consider the food worth the money paid.  Golden Corral doesn't charge parking, and they have more choices.
> 
> Alright, before anyone jumps on my criticism of Disney food, know that I am a Disney freak, and if it weren't for me going on and on about Disneyworld, at least ten of our friends wouldn't have gone to Disney for their vacations over the last four years.
> 
> I just won't go to Crystal Palace again, specifically, but there are nice restaurants at Disney that we love and feel the value is_ almost _worthy of the price.  :rofl: My favorite lunch is Biergarten, and I am not even German, though Rick is....  So I am not criticizing all Disney food.


Yikes... I understand that you are not bashing all Disney food/restaurants, and I also understand that Crystal Palace may not be the cream of the crop.... But for Heaven's sake, Golden Coral?? 
Yes, I eat there on occasion, but certainly not while on vacation. For the most part that food is just old & nasty. I will say it's a good price for the amount of food you get, but there is a reason for that.


----------



## chriskre (May 2, 2010)

Carl D said:


> Yikes... I understand that you are not bashing all Disney food/restaurants, and I also understand that Crystal Palace may not be the cream of the crop.... But for Heaven's sake, Golden Coral??
> Yes, I eat there on occasion, but certainly not while on vacation. For the most part that food is just old & nasty. I will say it's a good price for the amount of food you get, but there is a reason for that.



I love GC.  Where I live we don't have one so every Disney trip the GC is a must.  There is a nice one just outside DTD near Vistana and I-Drive HGVC.


----------



## timeos2 (May 2, 2010)

*Food on site is a very low value, unrewarding experience*



chriskre said:


> I love GC.  Where I live we don't have one so every Disney trip the GC is a must.  There is a nice one just outside DTD near Vistana and I-Drive HGVC.



While I personally do not particularity care for GC the fall off in quality at the Crystal Palace at Disney should be legendary. GC is FAR superior today.  Back when CP opened it was a beautiful setting in wonderland with reasonable, if not outstanding, food. Somewhere along the line it got turned into a bad imitation of a Ponderosa like 90% of all the on site eateries are. 

The majority (and yes, I do know there are a few, rare exceptions that are merely overpriced while actually having very good food - most NOT in the parks) are serving the same prepackaged glop for outrageous prices to those trapped on site and unable to get out for real dining. Most Disney eateries I would avoid like the plague on the "outside", do our best to avoid when on site and it yet another reason we have soured on Disney overall in favor of Universal or the others. The bonus of parking handled much better (nice clean, close, covered garages) and far better value for the dollar spent at those parks just make Disney a less likely choice for us when we plan our many Orlando visits.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 2, 2010)

We are not a fan of GC either. Their quality has fallen off in the past 3-5 years just like Disney has. For sheer quantity of choices, they far beat CP or other Disney buffet. However I would put Disney buffet food on par with the quality at GC. Neither has the wow factor they did in the past. For the price though, I would have to give the edge to GC.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 2, 2010)

The Golden Corral by our house is really good.  The vegetables are always fresh, especially the spinach and green beans.  I have never had spinach that was as good as GC's.  

We don't generally eat at the GC near Disney because it's not as good as home.  We ate at the one near the Bahama Breeze on Vineland (is that Vineland?), and it was just okay, and so was Crystal Palace, but our daughter loved seeing the Pooh characters, and that was the whole purpose in going to the Crystal Palace, a purpose that was served well.  But we don't eat in most of the Disney restaurants, because we don't like the value.  

Now I loved eating in the Castle, we did that once, and I must say that I enjoyed the salmon very much.  It was expensive, but we ate in the CASTLE!  :rofl: Too bad our granddaughter didn't get how special it was, because she was just 2 1/2.  She was enjoying the mice running around and loves Cinderella, and we have the picture of her with Cinderella to cherish, too.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 2, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We don't generally eat at the GC near Disney because it's not as good as home.  We ate at the one near the Bahama Breeze on Vineland (is that Vineland?), and it was just okay.



I have to agree, our local GC is better than the ones in Orlando. That location on Vineland near the Bahama Breeze and Marriott Village is the better of the bunch in Orlando. The one up on Sand Lake Road is just plane gross.

I have found however that overall, GC quality has changed in the past several years, and not for the better. Instead of raising prices to make up for higher costs, they just lower the quality of the food. I think this is true at many restaurants, GC isn't the only offender.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 2, 2010)

*Apples & Oranges -- Not That There's Anything Wrong With That.*




Carl D said:


> But for Heaven's sake, Golden Coral?


Shux, we've eaten at Las Vegas buffets that weren't as good as Golden Corral. 

Not saying Golden Corral outdoes _all_ Las Vegas buffets, but for sure Golden Corral does outdo some of'm. 

Then again, while all Golden Corral locations may be pretty much alike (ditto all Cici's Pizzas), there is wide variability among Las Vegas buffets -- just within those we've tried, not to mention the ones we have not (yet) gone to. 

So many buffets, so little time. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Carl D (May 2, 2010)

Well I'm glad you all think Golden Corral is a good restaurant. Perhaps I've just visited on off days. Every time I've been in one (3 times??) the food looks old & dry, let alone poor quality. I have also seen the fruit fly bonanza around the salad bar. It looked more like the Reno air races.


----------



## chriskre (May 4, 2010)

dioxide45 said:


> I have to agree, our local GC is better than the ones in Orlando. That location on Vineland near the Bahama Breeze and Marriott Village is the better of the bunch in Orlando. The one up on Sand Lake Road is just plane gross..



That's the one I'm talking about.  Near the Holiday Inn Sunspree.   



Carl D said:


> Well I'm glad you all think Golden Corral is a good restaurant. Perhaps I've just visited on off days. Every time I've been in one (3 times??) the food looks old & dry, let alone poor quality. I have also seen the fruit fly bonanza around the salad bar. It looked more like the Reno air races.



If you go after a park visit when everyone else is getting out then yes the food is old by then until they start turning it over.  I usually go around 6pm before the big crowds and everything seems fresh.  Maybe I've just gotten lucky but I love the fried chicken and the new coconut shrimp.   Never seen any fruit flies yet.


----------



## Carl D (May 4, 2010)

chriskre said:


> If you go after a park visit when everyone else is getting out then yes the food is old by then until they start turning it over.  I usually go around 6pm before the big crowds and everything seems fresh.  Maybe I've just gotten lucky but I love the fried chicken and the new coconut shrimp.   Never seen any fruit flies yet.


To be honest, the few times I have visited a GC were not in Orlando. I travel for a living, and sometime my travel partners pick the GC for dinner.


----------



## Big Matt (May 5, 2010)

I've been to a bunch of GCs in Virginia and other states.  They are good places for my son's AAU baseball team (quantity for the money).

I would never pick GC as a place to go if there are other choices.  I decided that when a worker cut open a large bag and poured out the gravy for the biscuits and gravy.  Later, he did the same with pudding.  They were pouring it directly into the buffet line and not even doing it in the kitchen and bringing out.


----------



## bankr63 (May 8, 2010)

*Parking leads to addiction...*

The smartest thing WDW did in 2009 was give a coupon for a free trading pin with parking.  Our first little gem at Animal Kingdom led a an occassional habit - just one or two pins a day...  But you can't stop at just one, NO!  YOU *MUST* HAVE MORE!!

I gaze across the kitchen table at my SO, now a bit more than a year later, surrounded by binders full of these little wonders. There is a glazed look in her eyes as she tries to time that eBay bid to the second, must buy more pins...  Just need that completer pin to finish off my 161st set.  Honestly, I'll stop when I get to 175 sets...

Yes, I say, I was glad this year to see that parking had gone up to $14 and no longer included that dastardly free pin, just think of all the money we'll save!  Kids, just say no to pins!! Pay extra for pin-less parking if you have to.  It will save you a TON of money!!!
:hysterical:


----------



## Sea Six (May 8, 2010)

I think the $14 cost of parking is almost what we paid for Magic Kingdom park admission entry back when it first opened. I'm thinking the coupon book with with A thru E tickets was something like $15.75. Anyone remember?  I saved my old coupon books for many years, because there were always some leftover coupons. Over the years, I guess they just ended up in the trash.


----------



## timeos2 (May 8, 2010)

Sea Six said:


> I think the $14 cost of parking is almost what we paid for Magic Kingdom park admission entry back when it first opened. I'm thinking the coupon book with with A thru E tickets was something like $15.75. Anyone remember?  I saved my old coupon books for many years, because there were always some leftover coupons. Over the years, I guess they just ended up in the trash.



The lowest I recall was just under $20 - and if I remember parking was an OUTRAGEOUS $2. (But if you look at it by percentage then the parks should be $150/day to keep the split equal).    But by the time I was paying the parks had been open for at least 5-6 years so at opening a $15 price may have been possible. 

Here is a chart I found: 

1981 $9.50
1982 $13.25
1982 $15.00 (2nd increase in one year!)
1983 $17.00
1984 $18.00
1985 $19.50
1986 $23.00
1986 $24.50
1986 $26.00 (3 in one year!)
1987 $28.00
1989 $29.00
1990 $31.00
1991 $33.00
1992 $34.00
1993 $35.00
1994 $36.00
1995 $37.00
1996 $38.50
1997 $39.75
1998 $42.00
1999 $44.00
2000 $46.00
2001 $48.00
2002 $50.00
2003 $52.00
2004 $54.75
2005 $59.75
2006 $63.00
2007 $71.00
2008 $75.00
2009 $79.00

So they certainly aren't shy about big increases made often. The value went in complete reverse while parking took the upward route. These are single park, one day passes - all you can ride (the REAL reason the once special Disney experience was spoiled forever IMO).


----------



## Talent312 (May 8, 2010)

I admit that I never got the pin thing. Never wanted one. Wouldn't want one.
... and not for lack of being a fan ...

My first visit to WDW was a few months after it opened (October 1971).
Magic Kingdom was the only park.
One of my favorite rides: "20,000 Leagues Under the Sea" (closed 1994).


----------



## mecllap (May 10, 2010)

I still have an undated Disneyland ticket book that is Admission and 15 Adventures (one E and 2 D's unused) that says Adult $9.25 -- a $16.60 value.  Now I want to try to dig out the 1987 first trip to WDW box to see what it was then -- but the chart below probably covers that.


----------



## colamedia (May 19, 2010)

I've parked at Downtown Disney to resort hop for the day, a day away from the parks.  Most of the time the bus stop is closer than you can park and you can wander from resort to resort without having to go back to the car (eg around the Boardwalk and Swan/Dolphin)

Disney transportation has direct buses from Downtown Disney to the parks, but no direct buses back to Downtown Disney, only to resorts.  Of course you can always spend a long day at a park then make it even longer getting a bus to one of the resorts and then waiting to get a bus to Downtown Disney - I'd rather pay the parking.


----------



## Transit (May 19, 2010)

Unauthorized use of Disney transportation is theft of service.If someone got out of bed one day and decided to check riders you could probably get a fine or arrested.


----------



## Sea Six (May 19, 2010)

I don't have to pay to park because I have an annual pass.  Disney lets me park for free!  I almost always park at EPCOT, because it is the easiest park to get to from where I usually stay, and because of the transportation available from EPCOT to other parks.  From EPCOT, we ride the water taxi to Hollywood Studios, and frequently stop at the resorts along the way (Boardwalk, Swan, Dolphin).  From Epcot, we ride the monorail to the Magic Kingdom, and frequently stop at the resorts along the way (Polynesian, Contemporary, Grand Floridian).  If we go to Animal Kingdom, we take a bus.  I think Disney's transportation system is AWESOME!  I suspect the Disney bean counters fund the cost of all this from parking fees, the extra cost of park-hopper passes,  the extra cost of an annual pass vs a season pass, which doesn't include parking, among other things. Part of the cost of staying at any Disney resort probably goes towards the transportation system.  I've read so much about this subject recently, I'm not sure who should or should not be entitled to using the transportation.  I'm just glad it's there.


----------



## timeos2 (May 19, 2010)

*No theft involved*



Transit said:


> Unauthorized use of Disney transportation is theft of service.If someone got out of bed one day and decided to check riders you could probably get a fine or arrested.



Any Disney ticket - even an expired one - entitles you to use of all transportation. There is no theft of services" involved. That's Disney rules.

A great way to enjoy an cheap (could be free) day at Disney and the impressive parts of the various themed resorts without paying to stay there is to use this right. The units aren't as nice as the common areas so you can enjoy the best parts for free!


----------



## Sea Six (May 19, 2010)

timeos2 said:


> A great way to enjoy an cheap (could be free) day at Disney and the impressive parts of the various themed resorts without paying to stay there is to use this right. The units aren't as nice as the common areas so you can enjoy the best parts for free!



That's one of our favorite things to do around the holidays. The Christmas decorations in the lobby areas are beautiful - especially the Grand Floridian.


----------



## bnoble (May 19, 2010)

> Any Disney ticket - even an expired one - entitles you to use of all transportation. There is no theft of services" involved. That's Disney rules.


There used to be a clause about "multi-day tickets" in the description of transportation services, but that's been removed.  So, anyone can now use the transportation system for just about any purpose, even if they've never bought a ticket to any Disney park in their lives.  

There is only one use of the transportation system that is explicitly forbidden, and that is parking at DTD or a resort at which you are not a registered guest to visit a theme park.  Everything else is allowable---and, in general, encouraged.  Guests without easy access to their own transportation tend to be ensared in Disney's web, increasing the chances that any money they spend will be spent in a Mouse-owned or -affiliated facility.


----------



## carl2591 (May 19, 2010)

Carl D said:


> Yikes... I understand that you are not bashing all Disney food/restaurants, and I also understand that Crystal Palace may not be the cream of the crop.... But for Heaven's sake, Golden Coral??
> Yes, I eat there on occasion, but certainly not while on vacation. For the most part that food is just old & nasty. I will say it's a good price for the amount of food you get, but there is a reason for that.



I would think that both places would be inspected by the same health dept and both would have to maintain the same standards of cleanliness more or less. I have been in high end restaurant kitchens and they all get bad during the rush.  Golden Coral sell the food for less due to economics of scale.  The food at Disney is more expensive so the serve less.. the food at golden corral is less expensive so they serve more.. 

 if you are blindfolded and put in a neutral site I am guessing it would be hard to tell the difference in food.  Golden coral is tearing down a bunch of the older stores and completely rebuilding them. They are striving to put them on par with or better than Applebee's, TGIfriday and the likes. My local one was rebuilt and the food is excellent.. especially the prime rib  


For the average family of 4 it cost almost 900 bucks and that not park hopper tickets.. for 5 it runs $1125 plus parking at 15 bucks a day, that another $60 buck, that a fricken lot of money for a theme park.. 
Plus a crappy hotel room for 5 days and food.  Not wonder most people only do disney once or twice in a life time. 

I hardly ever go to disney as the tickets to sea world and bush gardens are $99 for both parks for 14 day and transportation to bush gardens on a bus from Orlando if free..


----------



## icydog (May 19, 2010)

chriskre said:


> LOL, you're not kidding.
> 
> I made that mistake once on the forums.  Never again.    I got a public lashing from the straight arrows.  I had to tell people to PM me for more info.




Downtown Disney
The West Side
Any of the hotels on Hotel Row

Those are the ones that come to mind


----------



## BocaBum99 (May 19, 2010)

chriskre said:


> LOL, you're not kidding.
> 
> I made that mistake once on the forums.  Never again.    I got a public lashing from the straight arrows.  I had to tell people to PM me for more info.



I don't care about Disney fanatics.  You can park for free at the Boardwalk and Downtown Disney.  You can also park for free at most Disney hotels simply by eating at one of the restaurants.  Then, catch transportation for free.  No need to ever pay for parking or stay at a Disney resort.  Disney makes so much money, they don't care. The only people who care are those who pay through the nose and justify that payment with things like free transportation.


----------



## BocaBum99 (May 19, 2010)

Transit said:


> Unauthorized use of Disney transportation is theft of service.If someone got out of bed one day and decided to check riders you could probably get a fine or arrested.



That's about as likely as the Sun rising in the West.


----------



## icydog (May 19, 2010)

We used to park at the Contemporary because of the proximity of the monorail.  We always stay on site but find the Contemporary to be the best place to park. I was there at Kidani Village last week and used Disney buses and I hated it. I like being able to come and go as I please and trying to get from resort to resort on disney busses is a horrible waste of time


----------



## PigsDad (May 19, 2010)

BocaBum99 said:


> I don't care about Disney fanatics.  You can park for free at the Boardwalk and Downtown Disney.  You can also park for free at most Disney hotels simply by eating at one of the restaurants.  Then, catch transportation for free.  No need to ever pay for parking or stay at a Disney resort.  Disney makes so much money, they don't care. The only people who care are those who pay through the nose and justify that payment with things like free transportation.


Uh-oh!  You've gone and done it now!  You're about to be called everything from cheapskate to a thief by the Goofy patrol.  Maybe they will even send the Mickey police to your house. :hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical: 

But you're strong -- you can handle it.  

Cheers!


----------



## BocaBum99 (May 19, 2010)

icydog said:


> We used to park at the Contemporary because of the proximity of the monorail.  We always stay on site but find the Contemporary to be the best place to park. I was there at Kidani Village last week and used Disney buses and I hated it. I like being able to come and go as I please and trying to get from resort to resort on disney busses is a horrible waste of time



Contemporary is the best for the Magic Kingdom.  We were just there a couple of weeks ago and parked there for free and we didn't get a 3-4 hour pass.  We could have stayed there all day. If they do limit your time, then the next best thing is to park for free at the Grand Floridian Spa.  They don't charge for parking and you can catch the monorail at the Grand Floridian.


----------



## Talent312 (May 19, 2010)

BocaBum99 said:


> ...You can also park for free at most Disney hotels simply by eating at one of the restaurants.  Then, catch transportation for free.  No need to ever pay for parking or stay at a Disney resort...



So... I can pay thru the nose to dine at a resort and spend a heck of lot more $$ than it would cost to park at a park, for the privilege of riding a bus to the park. 

Call me loony, but IMHO, it makes more sense to view the parking fee as the price for not having to take transit and having extra time to spend in the park.


----------



## logan115 (May 21, 2010)

icydog said:


> We used to park at the Contemporary because of the proximity of the monorail.  We always stay on site but find the Contemporary to be the best place to park. I was there at Kidani Village last week and used Disney buses and I hated it. I like being able to come and go as I please and trying to get from resort to resort on disney busses is a horrible waste of time



Hey - 

I was at Kidani May 7-14, who knows, may have crossed paths without even knowing it !

Chris


----------



## icydog (May 21, 2010)

Talent312 said:


> So... I can pay thru the nose to dine at a resort and spend a heck of lot more $$ than it would cost to park at a park, for the privilege of riding a bus to the park.
> 
> Call me loony, but IMHO, it makes more sense to view the parking fee as the price for not having to take transit and having extra time to spend in the park.



I was just pointing out that the Contemporary is an excellent choice if you are headed to the MK. If you take the buses you that's fine too. I was just giving another alternative. If you don't stay onsite then you are missing something IMHO.


----------



## shagnut (May 22, 2010)

I was there opening day and it was $15. There were more reporters than visitors. I guess everyone thought it was going to be crowded but it wasn't. No wait in lines. Very easy to get pics with the characters. I remember it like it was yesterday.  shaggy


----------



## Carl D (May 23, 2010)

BocaBum99 said:


> That's about as likely as the Sun rising in the West.


I've seen them towed. 

Next time I'm in Boca I'll park in your driveway. We'll see how you like it.


----------

